# Repair Or Replace?



## taycat (Sep 30, 2015)

been given what appears to be a portass clone screwcutting lathe.
part of the headstock casting i broken.
i see 2 options
1 repair casting and get it bored so spindle ( which is missing) runs true.
2 box it up till get milling machine then machine headstock dead flat and scratch build full new headstock.
   and spindle to match it.

am in no rush as lots of other projects on the go.
thoughts and suggestions please.


----------



## davidh (Sep 30, 2015)

its cast. . . if you can weld it, i'll bet it would pretty much not move around while doing it..  .. but you need the rest of it. .  or at least a shaft to index the broken part while welding. .
thats my though on it. . . .


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 30, 2015)

I would wait and remake the part. I doubt that casting could be welded successfully.


----------

